# Wed. night crawfish boil what we are bringing list.



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Lets get a list started on who is bringing what. i know it will depend on the RSVP's as to how much stuff we need. we need the stuff early wed. if not tue. afternoon. so post up! come on Bananna Tom and let us know what ya need.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm rounding up dem'live crawfish and seasoning but the grocery listshould include but not limited to: I'm sure BT will chime in soon here.

Corn, new potatoes (lil red ones), whole garlic, yellow onions, 3 whole heads of cauliflower,sausage andlemons.

I'll provide the ice for the crawfish.

_Laissez les Bon Temps Rouler_

Jimmy

Edit: I FORGOT THE MUSHROOMS....can't forget the mushrooms...geezzzz! what was I thinking??


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Deserts are always great after eating good ole' spicy crawfish...

the ole B.T must have gone to bed..

Jimmy


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

if i bring a bunch of hos does that omit me from bringing food or $$$$ ?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Letsclarify whatare "hos does"....any pic of "hos does"?

Jimmy


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Im bringin Shrimp & Grits


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll bring sausage. just need to know how much.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*To make it easy, I suggest that I and Jjam provide all ingrediants for the pot. We will be cooking early afternoon to have it all ready by 5:30 pm. Therefore, we will need everything for the pot prior to that. So if we go shopping, buy everything we need, we will have it when we need it, and it will be cooked on time. We then split the costs accordingly among ourslevies.*

*We have an accountant to do so, thank you Angeline. I have done this before, and the cost around $15.00 to $20.00 per person. That is the easiest avenue I know of, to make this event run smooth and on time, as we are doing it on a work night.*

*With that said, if anyone wants to bring side dishes or deserts, that is welcomed, of course.*


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds good to me!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

just some auburn friends of mine. no big deal


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

> *BananaTom (5/11/2009)**To make it easy, I suggest that I and Jjam provide all ingrediants for the pot. We will be cooking early afternoon to have it all ready by 5:30 pm. Therefore, we will need everything for the pot prior to that. So if we go shopping, buy everything we need, we will have it when we need it, and it will be cooked on time. We then split the costs accordingly among ourslevies.*
> 
> *We have an accountant to do so, thank you Angeline. I have done this before, and the cost around $15.00 to $20.00 per person. That is the easiest avenue I know of, to make this event run smooth and on time, as we are doing it on a work night.*
> 
> *With that said, if anyone wants to bring side dishes or deserts, that is welcomed, of course.*


i will have some fresh from the garden green beans and jalapenos i would like to leave out on the porch

in a cooler to add to the pot if thats ok.:letsdrink


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

this is the list i have so far

please add your name or delete as needed

tom & debbie

jimmy

mark & angelyn

woody

john b.

[email protected]

chris & jenny

dang scott, good luck!

mike & dale

double d & judi

ocean man

duayne

james

mitch & lane

scott - rundover

dennis & donna

southbound again & yvonne

bonita dan

sheyakfishr

chuck & alisa

scott & ryan

mark

rich & tina

rick & evie

mark & paul

murph & nikki

:letsdrink


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

damn it's all old people!


...and pier rats!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (5/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice friends woody 

how bout ill bring this cool chick im friends with.. shes a lifeguard on pensacola beach


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

hahahahaha ryan i think i've seen her to the west of the pier in that first or second life guard stand. makes me wanna pull a squints (from sandlot) and she can be my wendy peffercorn!


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like the wife will not be able to make it. So it will just be me and the little one.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (5/11/2009)*damn it's all old people! quote]
> 
> One day..... before YOU know it.... YOU will be there!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll be there with the whole Ocean Man crew-James, Duayne, and myself. We will bring some $ for the pot, a desert of some kind and maybe a side dish as well.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 444pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=592 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 197pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 9581" width=262><COL style="WIDTH: 5pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 256" width=7><COL style="WIDTH: 59pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2889" width=79><COL style="WIDTH: 50pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2450" width=67><COL style="WIDTH: 47pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2304" width=63><COL style="WIDTH: 86pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 4169" width=114><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 24.75pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=33><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 197pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 24.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=262 height=33><A name=RANGE!C3:H29>*CRAYFISH BOIL LIST*</A></TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; WIDTH: 5pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=7></TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; WIDTH: 59pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=79></TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; WIDTH: 50pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=67></TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; WIDTH: 47pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=63></TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; WIDTH: 86pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=114></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27></TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*1 sack*</TD><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*2 sacks*</TD><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*3 sacks*</TD><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*4 sacks*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27></TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27>Crayfish 35 lbs. per sack</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27>Onions lbs</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">3lbs</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">5 lbs</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">8 lbs</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">10 lbs</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27>Lemons bags</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">1/2 bag</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1.5</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>2</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27>Celery</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>2</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>2</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27>Garlic - Large</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>6</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>12</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>18</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>24</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27>Mushrooms lbs</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>2</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>4</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>6</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>8</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27>Brussels Sprouts frozen</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>2</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>2</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>4</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>6</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27 x:str="Crab Boil 6 pack bags ">Sweet Potatoes</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27></TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27></TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27></TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27>Sausage thick lbs</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>2</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>4</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>6</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>8</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27>Small New Potatoes lbs</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>8</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>15</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>18</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>20</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27>Small frozen Corn</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>24</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>36</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>48</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>60</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27>Hot Dogs 8 to a pack</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>2</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>3</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>4</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27 x:str="Small Butter squeeze ">Small Butter squeeze </TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>2</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>2</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>4</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>4</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27></TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27>Beer</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Lots</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Plenty</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">More</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Don't Drive</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27>Boston Butt</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>2</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27>Propane</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>2</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27 x:str="Salt ">Salt </TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>3</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>5</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>7</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>9</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27>Pineapple cans sliced</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>2</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>3</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27>Cauliflower</TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ebe9ed; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: #ebe9ed; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>2</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>3</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ebe9ed; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ebe9ed; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>3</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 20.25pt" height=27><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 20.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=27>Fresh Green Beans Ibs</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>0.5</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1.5</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*We may forgo the Boston Butt due to time restrainats.*


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

bring a lawn chair to insure you have a seat

:letsdrink


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *The Blue Hoo (5/11/2009)*damn it's all old people!
> 
> 
> ...and pier rats!


He's not coming, all Run Dovers bets on Woody areoff!!!!

Mark, Please let me know what you need me to bring!!!! I don't want to bring a bag of chips and.....


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

no faith in this website anymore!! i said ill be there! wont be able to socialize for too long, got a trip in the morning but im coming!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *The Blue Hoo (5/11/2009)*no faith in this website anymore!! i said ill be there! wont be able to socialize for too long, got a trip in the morning but im coming!!!!!!!!


Bringing the Kardashians???? Trip? I doubt it!!! :clap You go Woody, I"m not sure I'd bring the Kardshians either!!! :bowdown


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Run Dover (5/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (5/11/2009)*no faith in this website anymore!! i said ill be there! wont be able to socialize for too long, got a trip in the morning but im coming!!!!!!!!
> ...


lol who is trip? nah im not promising the kardashians. i dont feel like babysitting all night long. they're too clingy. i am looking for more of a "hit it and quit it" type agreement


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

diesel84 and I will be there, don't know about Nicole yet...


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like i am going to miss the boil!! dang the luck!! we are headed offshore tomorrow afternoon. i can't pass up this forcast!!! sorry guys, if i am not toooooooooooo tired i'll try to drop by. after being up all day and night i doubt i'll be able to make it.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Alright I have been out of the loop. Where is this going to be held?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Halfmoon (5/11/2009)*Alright I have been out of the loop. Where is this going to be held?


nextstep,s house.... pm nextstep for directions....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *Halfmoon (5/11/2009)*Alright I have been out of the loop. Where is this going to be held?


http://www.orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic333941-2-1.aspx

*Read This Thread!!!*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *LITECATCH (5/11/2009)*Looks like i am going to miss the boil!! dang the luck!! we are headed offshore tomorrow afternoon. i can't pass up this forcast!!! sorry guys, if i am not toooooooooooo tired i'll try to drop by. after being up all day and night i doubt i'll be able to make it.


*We understand:*

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblPostSignature>Capt. Scott Byrd
33' twin diesel sportfish with full tuna tower. 

*After all, this is the "<U>Pensacola Fishing Forum</U>" ----~~~~----*

*NOT the ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

*"<U>Pensacola Crawfish Eating Forum</U>", or *

*the "<U>Pensacola Wed. Night Meet-up Forum</U>"*

*So Sir, Make That Run As You Must!!!*

*And ~~~~ if you can make it by before your bed time of 8:30 PM, ~~~~ *

*Well ~~~~PLease Do So !!!!*

*If not - Then ~~~~~~~~~~~ SEE YA ~~~~~~~~~~*

*PS*

*ANDScott !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*WE WILL BE LOOKING FOR YOUR "<U>PENSACOLA FISHING FORUM</U>" POST ON THE FISH YOU WILL !!!! CATCH !!!!!!!!*

*BT*


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Gotcha! I will make it to drink beers. I will be out fishing hopefully that day if the weather let's me. But I will come by to drink!!!!!! Liquid diet. :toast



First day off on Wed in a long time.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *brnbser (5/11/2009)* don't know about Nicole yet...


*BUMMER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks Tom, i hate to miss it but the weather and yellows are too good to pass up!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I will force myself to drink "A" Laxative Lite in your honor Scott. Good luck out there man. As far as the party goes,figure a bag of chips and the company of my incredible good looks is payment enough,right. :shedevil


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bonita dan (5/11/2009)*I will force myself to drink "A" Laxative Lite in your honor Scott. Good luck out there man. As far as the party goes,figure a bag of chips and the company of my incredible good looks is payment enough,right. :shedevil



hey old man, you plan on nukin any of those mudbugs at nextstep's house?


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

No Woody,that'll be lunch the following day. :moon


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Just to verify, it's $15-$20 per person and a side dish? 

Judi and I are still planning on coming and I need to know if side dishes are needed or deserts.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I guess I will not be able to make it either. Apparently my daughter has some sort of end of the school year program no body told me about till last night. Yall have a few for me.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

Im glad to see im not the only one with tight lipped kids. We are going to have to bow out due to a conflict with HS spring football - that i just learned about. Our apologies and i owe ya a beer or three....

kevin


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *DoubleD (5/12/2009)*Just to verify, it's $15-$20 per person and a side dish?
> 
> Judi and I are still planning on coming and I need to know if side dishes are needed or deserts.


*NO side dishes are not mandatory, you may if you wish.*

*And yes the cost should be between $15 and $20, maybe less. We will add up the costs and divide by participants.*


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Hope to make it, trying to talk tina into coming too.. 

had to turn down a rig trip with scott and wayne o so this better be good.. 

rich


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Well looks like hopefully I will make it. Someone gave me their germs and I'm sick now. SOB!



Been popp'n pills and drinking fluids hopefully I will be good to go.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

rich, you didnt have to miss a rig trip for crawfish but im glad yall will be comin

mark, some bugs will take care of what ails ya


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *Halfmoon (5/12/2009)*Well looks like hopefully I will make it. Someone gave me their germs and I'm sick now. SOB!
> 
> Been popp'n pills and drinking fluids hopefully I will be good to go.


*Hopefully you DO NOT have the Pig Sickness.*

*The cases here in Florida are growing in numbers, and I would not want the 200 people coming to the event to be infected.*


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

tom, i have been keeping count on this thread in a earlier post it is more like about 30:letsdrink


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *nextstep (5/12/2009)*tom, i have been keeping count on this thread in a earlier post it is more like about 30:letsdrink


*Thanks Mark, *

*I was wondering where we were in the head count.*


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

tom the new head count is 35

i just got done pickin and snappin fresh green beans from the garden

got 2.2 pounds ready for the pot


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Just heard from the Crawfish supplier, 3 sacks will be delivered tomorrow, the largest fatest ones of the season from tha "Basin"*

*We will be there between 1:00 and 2 :00 PM !!!*

*So if anyone wants to come early and have a party in "<U>Nextsteps Backyard</U>" over looking "Bayou Grande" while we cook the bugs and wait for the host, well Come On !!*

*See ya'll there!!!!*


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Count two more for sure. 

Nikki and I will be there. Wish I had bought the laptop last inport period to take to the boat with me. Bugs were $50 a sack in Houma, La. today. :banghead:banghead

I may bring some of my HOT deviled eggs. Got a lot to do tomorrow, so I will see if I have time to do them but I will be there.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Deeplines (5/12/2009)*Count two more for sure.
> 
> Nikki and I will be there. Wish I had bought the laptop last inport period to take to the boat with me. Bugs were $50 a sack in Houma, La. today. :banghead:banghead



yay! cant wait to see you murph


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BananaTom (5/12/2009)**Just heard from the Crawfish supplier, 3 sacks will be delivered tomorrow, the largest fatest ones of the season from tha "Basin"*
> 
> *We will be there between 1:00 and 2 :00 PM !!!*
> 
> ...


hey tom i think i might come early. i am coming from montgomery and really have nothing to do here all day so i dont feel like sitting around all day. PM me your cell and ill get in touch with you to make sure yall are there before i stop by.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

:letsdrink


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

[/quote]

hey tom i think i might come early. i am coming from montgomery and really have nothing to do here all day so i dont feel like sitting around all day. PM me your cell and ill get in touch with you to make sure yall are there before i stop by.[/quote]

*Woody, Sir,*

*I have 3 sacks and alllllll the trimings.*

*DO YOU THINK I WILL NOT BE THERE!!!!*

*NOT !!!!!!!!*

*Come on by any time after 2 - we will be there!*

*Hope to See Ya !!!*

*And All Others !!!!*


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

WOODY, 

Give mecall on the cell. you can crash at the place during the day. I have a lot to do tomorrow but I'm not worried about you. The boil is just down the road.



Sorry about the PM WOODY. Guess I didn't post the #. :banghead:banghead


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Deeplines (5/12/2009)*WOODY,
> 
> Give mecall on the cell. you can crash at the place during the day. I have a lot to do tomorrow but I'm not worried about you. The boil is just down the road.
> 
> ...


you got beer at the house?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Come On by anytime mid afternoon !!!*_

_*Everyone !!!*_


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

39:letsdrink


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Whooohooooo Won't be long now.... :letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Pam, You going? I haven't seen you in ages.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i can smell dem bugz all thee waaz here in pace. woody you gonna be there and murph too!!! :letsdrink


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Deeplines (5/13/2009)*Pam, You going? I haven't seen you in ages.


Hiya Murph!!! YESSSSSS... I'll be there!!!! I know... it's BEEN ages... can't wait for a hug from ya!!! :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I've pissed away today. JUST NOW getting over my headache. :banghead

Drank 8 beers last night for the 1st time in a month and my body didn't take it very well. LOL!!!!!!!

I've got to get out and do something, maybe mow the yard. :hotsun


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Deeplines (5/13/2009)*IDrank 8 beers last night for the 1st time in a month and my body didn't take it very well. LOL!!!!!!!



weak murph...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BACKGROUND: white" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">


> *[email protected] (5/13/2009)* woody you gonna be there and murph too!!! :letsdrink





> *Run Dover (5/11/2009)*He's not coming, all Run Dovers bets on Woody areoff!!!! <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">


<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">


> *LITECATCH (5/7/2009)*Whats the odds on Woody showing up??!!oke:letsdrink





> *badazzchef (5/7/2009)*Scott I was thinking the same thing....I say 100-1





> *bonita dan (5/7/2009)*Got a crisp dollar on WoodyNoShow if anyone wants to challenge.


<BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break">haha i feel likea celebrity. i cant wait to take all yall's $$ for those of yall sayin i wouldnt show up!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

[/quote]
hey tom i think i might come early. i am coming from montgomery and really have nothing to do here all day so i dont feel like sitting around all day. PM me your cell and ill get in touch with you to make sure yall are there before i stop by.[/quote]

Hoo, are you:

A) driving and posting, 

B)already in P Cola (Some one confirm!!!)

C) not coming



Whats everyone else think?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Run Dover (5/13/2009)*
> hey tom i think i might come early. i am coming from montgomery and really have nothing to do here all day so i dont feel like sitting around all day. PM me your cell and ill get in touch with you to make sure yall are there before i stop by.
> 
> Hoo, are you:
> ...


lol i started to get excited cuz i thought someone else was coming from montgomery. i DO have internet on my phone...but no i just got done swimming laps here at the casa. ill get on the road in a bit...ill still be there early. apparently im not missing anything (weather down there)


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

> *The Blue Hoo (5/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Run Dover (5/13/2009)*
> ...


lol i started to get excited cuz i thought someone else was coming from montgomery. i DO have internet on my phone...but no i just got done swimming laps here at the casa. ill get on the road in a bit...ill still be there early. apparently im not missing anything (weather down there)[/quote]



Do we have bad weather here now? Damn this office with no windows. :banghead Last I checked it was nice. But that was 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SheLovesToFishToo (5/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure if sarcasm was meant or not but i have been talkin with brnbser and he says it is kinda nasty out...


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

> *The Blue Hoo (5/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *SheLovesToFishToo (5/13/2009)*
> ...


No sarcasm meant at all. I was just curious if we had something coming this way and I missed it. Overcast here on the bay, but no rain yet. Have a safe trip down.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

blue hoo

the weather is here

wish you were beautiful

oke

lol, no really the sun is shining down here


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *nextstep (5/13/2009)*blue hoo
> 
> the weather is here
> 
> ...


lol ill be there before 8


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

HELP.................I CAN'T FEEL MY LIPS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Mark, Angilyn, Tom and many others, We had a blast.:clap


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

What a "HOO" ........ I mean What a "hoot". BTom, JJam, Mark, Angelyn : the food was terrific. Yep First ya get the lip burn, the next day .....what can i say. Always fun to see everyone and glad to have the excuse to do so. As soon as I can figure how to get pics on post...will do so. 

Thanks AGAIN. Appreciate all the behind the scenes work you guys did.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks everyone for another awesome PFF get together. :letsdrink


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

All I can say is... YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.... dem bugs were OUTSTANDING!!! I appreciate ALL the hard work :hotsun that went into making last night a great success!! The combination of fresh stringbeans... corn.. potatoes.. onions and shrooms... were AWESOME!!! That cauliflower had a bite to it.. and was very good!!! 

Had a GREAT time... Thanks so much...Mark, Angilyn, Tom and many others!!! :clap:clap

The scenery was to die for... it waswonderful seeing everyone... and just had a GREAT TIME!!!! :bowdown:clap:clap:clap

PS... Woody... YOU made us proud... :clap :letsdrink


----------



## southbound again (Aug 1, 2008)

Echo that above-great place,great food,great time .-Randy and Yvonne


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounding like everyone had a great time...sorry to have missed it... Stayed home sick



Posted from my Iphone


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a great time and the bugs were outstanding.:bowdown Thanks for putting it all together.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

[Mitch and Bob chillin'





































OH dat spicy cauliflower[/quote]





































the crawfish mascot for PFF


----------



## Crowningaround (Oct 16, 2008)

I want to give a big THANK YOU to Banana and his Cajun Cooking Crew for bringing this together, taking off of work, doing the grocery shopping and the fabulous cooking job - those were the BEST crawfish I have ever eaten. (not to forget the Boston Butt)

Also a Big Thank You for all the hands that pitched in on the wonderful clean up job.

And most of all a Big Thank you for all the awesome PFF family members for joining. This is truly a VERY SPECIAL group of people who I have totally fallen in love with.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Great time!!!! :letsdrink Thanks so much for hosting this and to Tom for cooking it!!!! :bowdown You looked like professionals!!!! :clap 

Nice meeting new faces including that Rock Star called the HOO!!!! He is much nicer in person....:shedevil


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

what a blast!

the best bugs on the bayou!

thanks to all for comin

and the cooks fer cookin










dem live bugs










dem cooked bugs










bugs in waitin for the takin










the jersey express










the site of the bug eaten










two smokin babes










a pair of scotts










another scott who made it even after two days in ruff seas, talkin about the adventure withcaptain rich and coach ryan










our youngest attendy










tales from offshore










what a truck










pffers are the best
































































miles, mac, chuck and alisa










jersey express headin home










gettin later




























proof the hoo did make it










me and mydrinkin buds



















how big was that fish jimmy










gettin my picture took










ps there is advantages to hosting pff functions. matts uncle james made the killerest tuna stuffed jalapenos that got over looked by most. man they made a great lunch. now i know where matt learned his culinary skills. man that is some good stuff right there.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll add my attaboys to the de host and hostess with the mostess, to de cooks an de cook helpas, thans everyone. Great food and great fun.:letsdrink And a couple more pics.










Whas goin on hea?










Who lost the bets?










Taps by the bagpiper.










I had such a great time that I hurt all day today.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll add my thanks also! Great food and definitely a great group of people :toast


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

uncle james jalapeno tuna poppers are yummy for my tummy!!!

:letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Good time for a wed. night gathering. Thanks all! Oh,and who drove me home?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Whats say we meet up at Mark's place every wed nite. He made this gig look easy.:bowdown


----------

